

Writing File Systems in Go with FUSE - bketelsen
http://blog.gopheracademy.com/advent-2014/fuse-zipfs/

======
SEJeff
I wonder how long before someone creates a Reed Solomon implementation in
golang to help error detection in a fuse filesystem. It would be interesting
to see.

